
SaaS ideas weekly in your emailbox - KRains
http://www.saasidea.io/saasideasweekly
======
KRains
Hello,

approximately 2 weeks ago, when I wrote down the next idea of some SaaS app
into my 35-page Google doc, I suddenly realized that (surprise, surprise!)
there is no way for me to implement all of them. Even a half. Even maybe a
ten. So, I started feeling like the wealthy who buries a treasure - nobody,
including me, can't use it.

Well, it wasn't good feeling :)

That's how I came to the idea to share most of my ideas (sorry for tautology
:) - every week (on Friday) I will send you a new email with the description
of one SaaS app.

I created a mailing series and you can subscribe to it here
[http://www.saasidea.io/saasideasweekly](http://www.saasidea.io/saasideasweekly)

 _Why wouldn 't I share the whole list?_

Because I actually have several of them located on different devices - Google
drive, iphone, and Mac, and a bunch on paper. It's kind of hard to organize
the whole list. Another reason - documents have some private notes that I need
to remove or edit.

 _Why only weekly?_

Because it's not just an idea itself, I carefully prepare them, every email
has a bunch of additional information like:

\- Name, description, and tags (subject areas)

\- A problem that SaaS app can solve

\- Potential users

\- Actions that users can do online (or actions that SaaS can automate)

\- Existing competitors or similar services and how to differentiate from them

\- Some technical stuff (libraries/frameworks/technologies that can be used)

\- Components involved in development (such as maps, full-text search, AI, ML
etc.)

\- Possible ways to monetize

\- Possible difficulties and obstacles

 _Are your ideas unique?_

Well, yes and no. Most of them, of course, already implemented somehow. But it
doesn't mean that there is no place for yet another implementation. Find your
unique niche, add unique features, make your service outstanding. Some of
these things I listed in the description.

 _May I use your ideas?_

Of course, you can! Even you must - that's why I created the list.

 _What if I have another cool idea?_

If you have a cool idea and ready to prepare it accordingly to the list, you
are very welcome! Just drop me email (see it in my profile) and if I find your
idea nice and relevant, I will publish it in some nearest emails along with
your name.

Any questions? suggestions? please comment or drop me email at info@saas-
idea.com

Thanks!

